# GTO curb weight



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

I know you're gonna slam the n00b for asking this, but I did a search and came up without the answer. How much do the GTOs weigh? They look like they should be light (like my j-body -- HA! I wish), but I've heard as much as 3800 pounds. Can anyone please settle this for me? Thanks!

By the way, I've lurked for a while, but sadly I'm just a dreamer. I don't think I'll be able to get a GTO unless we magically come into some money. And that really sucks, too, because the local Stealership has them marked down to below $28K.









EDIT: OK, a buddy of mine just told me he looked it up and it's quoted as "500 lbs more than the Corvette." Can anyone confirm that, please?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum, The 04 GTO is 3770 lbs and the 05 is 45 lbs lighter,


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the verification. How did they save the 45 pounds? Is the LS2 that much lighter?


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

JON do you work at warner robins airforce base?


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Joey Waid said:


> JON do you work at warner robins airforce base?


When I was in the Air Force I did. Now I work for a government contractor, and we are located off base. However, I still usually go to the base a couple of times a week to visit my customers.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Cool, thanks for the verification. How did they save the 45 pounds? Is the LS2 that much lighter?


I would assume the hood on the 04 and the 05 are not made of the same material. I could be wrong.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

That would make sense. Is the '05 hood carbon fiber?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> That would make sense. Is the '05 hood carbon fiber?


Not stock. No way. Especially now--there is a worldwide supply crunch on carbon fiber.

I would guess that several of the porkier components are swapped out. An example-- you can cut an easy (and cheap) 12 lbs out of an '04 by replacing that massive oilpan skidplate with a welded aluminum unit. 

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GT4005&Product_Count=2&Category_Code=GTSUSP










I would suspect that careful replacement of some of the heavier (Aussie-road-specific) suspension components would yield fairly significant weight savings.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Good stuff! Thanks for the tip!


----------

